# Manuales de servicio o esquematicos en general.



## mauro tech

La siguiente es para ofrecerles manuales de servicio o esquematicos de diversos equipos electronicos.
Solamente hagan la peticion y si lo tengo con mucho gusto pues lo subire a rapidshared o algun otro servicio de este tipo.
Ésto es en agradesimiento a todos ustedes que sirven tanto y pues espero retornar un poco de eso
Tambien es bueno que los que tengan los posteen tambien ya que puedo tener muchos pero todos sabemos que la cantidad de equipos electronicos y marcas es muy grande asi que es imposible tenerlos todos.
En fin ya saben que estoy a su servicio y quedo en espera de sus pedidos y poder ayudarles en lo posible.


----------



## unleased!

Cierto, ocupan cerca de 1mb hasta 10mb los tengo visto, demasiado para un adjunto. Los podría subir Andres aunque un par de archivos vale, pero cientos lo veo abusivo.
En tal caso, mauro muchas gracias, si necesitas esquemas recomiendo estas direcciones

http://www.electronica-pt.com/
http://www.portalmrelectronico.com/
http://service-manuals.información/
Saludos!


----------



## robsanchez1981

hola mauro tech, gracias por tu ofrecimiento. Agradeceria mucho si tienes el diagrama o el service manual del tv sony KV1430R. Gracias por cualquier colaboracion


----------



## mauro tech

señor rob acabo de ver que este es para este modelo tambien disculpe mi error pero es que yo trabajo mas que todo con sonido profecional...pero cuento con archivos de casi cualquier cosa.
de antemano el link....http://www.badongo.com/es/file/14717789
si tiene algun problema aviseme y se lo envio al correo.
Ya saben todos que estoy para alludarles en lo que pueda.


----------



## unleased!

Estaría interesante usar este post para intercambio de manuales y esquemas...
saludos.


----------



## mauro tech

Bueno ya saben que estoy muy pendiente de lo que necesiten.
desde que lo tenga con mucho gusto
Y pues desgraciadamente los archivos si son muy pesados en su mayoria aun comprimidos pero como se que la idea no es que se le envie solo a una persona si no que el que lo necesite lo pueda descargar,decidi subir los archivos a un servidor en este caso badongo ya que rapid shared es pago y de esta manera cualquiera puede descargarlo.

¡¡¡¡ y es para agregar que es un poco tedioso, pero por ahora no hay de otra ya que la capasidad que soporta el foro para subir archivos es muy pobre y ni haciendo la seleccion daria.
pero lo importante ahora no es buscarle problemas al asunto si no soluciones para todos.
Ok thanxx y muchas gracias por los comentarios...ahhh y pues pidan archivos que para eso es que se creo este foro.


----------



## igro

saludos tendras le diagrama de xr680c de peavey


----------



## rotomas

gracias colega estaría precisando el diagrama de un tv general electric modelo GE21600 chasis ctc184b desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## MasterofPupets

Ya que estamos necesito el diagrama de un tv philips 20pt 2822/77b que me esta dejando pelado
muchisimas gracias


----------



## unleased!

Aver si acierto:


			
				rotomas dijo:
			
		

> gracias colega estaría precisando el diagrama de un tv general electric modelo GE21600 chasis ctc184b desde ya muchas gracias


 *Chassis - CTC184B*


			
				MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> Ya que estamos necesito el diagrama de un tv philips 20pt 2822/77b que me esta dejando pelado
> muchisimas gracias


*Chassis L7.2*


			
				igro dijo:
			
		

> saludos tendras le diagrama de xr680c de peavey


 Lo siento, no lo encontré, aver si otro muchacho lo encuentra. ops: 
Saludos.


----------



## MasterofPupets

hola unleased!

Una pregunta medio tonta: ops: 
Como se reconoce el chasis de un TV?


----------



## unleased!

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> hola unleased!
> 
> Una pregunta medio tonta: ops:
> Como se reconoce el chasis de un TV?


   Tranquilo, de tonto nada, lo interesante es aprender!

En contadísimas ocasiones viene impreso en la placa del TV, pero ya te digo, en muy pocas. 

Por lo general los números que aparecen gravados son referencias para seguir un control en fábrica, no suelen ser muy utiles (En realidad buena parte de las PCB de los TV las fabrican actualmente cuatro empresas del este de europa, oeste de asia, por encargo de las empresas que ensamblan los componentes). 

Según lo que yo sé, la información de que chassis es el que monta cada modelo es exclusiva de los services oficiales (al igual que los esquemas) y también de las empresas que prestan servicios a los técnicos, brindando bases de datos de reparaciones, esquemas, códigos de error en modo service, a veces piezas...

Un ejemplo de estas empresas sería _euras_ (No tiene connotación publicitaria, solo es una cita aclaratoria) pero, jejeje, hay que soltar 300€ al año y como que no hay ganas de gastar el dinero  . 

¿Como se sabe entonces? Bueno, si no te quieres gastar la pasta, una de dos: O le preguntas a un amigo técnico veterano, o tienes a *San Google*   Pones en google: *"tu_modelo" chassis.* Con un poco de paciencia lo sacas sin problema  

PD: no te extrañes si ves dos televisores de marcas distintas y por dentro llevan el mismo chasis, muchas marcas etiquetan su nombre a sus productos y por dentro llevan la misma placa.
Saludos!


----------



## MasterofPupets

No tenia ni idea de esto   
Me canse de buscar el número de chasis por toda la placa 
Cuando para que la encuentre   

Con Razón varias marcas de TV tienen chasis iguales

Ah al final la pregunta no fue tonta  

Gracias por la información.


----------



## kyuubi87

Hola mauro soy nuevo aca y ando buscando un manual de servicios del tv sony kv2180r. Agradeceria mucho que me pudieras ayudar en el tema. Gracias de antemano


----------



## el-rey-julien

kyuubi87 dijo:


> Hola mauro soy nuevo aca y ando buscando un manual de servicios del tv sony kv2180r. Agradeceria mucho que me pudieras ayudar en el tema. Gracias de antemano



aqui podes descargar el esquema solicitado ,antes que diga que no es ese el esquema ,si es porque usa el mismo chasis que el modelo   kv2180r
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...m_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,2208/


----------



## triac15

hola soy nuevo en el foro espero ayudar mucho y me intereza muchos lo modos de servicio y necesitaria el del tv hitachi cdh-21bus2 desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## J2C

Triac15


No probaste *aquí* ???




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## crisitan

hola sres,alguien podría por favor pasarme algún link de diagrama de audio Aiwa DX-M89 es el modelo de la compactara que este posee.. el aparato en si es DX-89H si alguien me puede facilitar agrade seria...de paso os digo que el problema que tengo con tal audio es que la compactera detecta los cd los lee tira en la pantalla la información total de pistas de audio y total de tiempo que este tiene en reproducirse todo pero al darle play no hace nada no hace el conteo si alguien a solucionado este tipo de problema agrade-seria me ayudasen...saludos..


----------

